# License-Key für TIA-Portal?



## anne (20 Mai 2011)

Hallo Ihr,

ich habe eine Frage zu dem neuen TIA-Portal, STEP7 Professional V11.

Es handelt sich um ein Update von STEP7 Prof. V5.4 auf V11 und es ist ein License-Key auf USB-Stick mit dabei. Während der Installation wird man gefragt, ob man den Schlüssel übernehmen möchte. 

Wenn man hier auf nein klickt, so erhält man später noch die Möglichkeit nach einem Schlüssel zu suchen und es wird der Schlüssel STEP7 Professional *combo* im License-Manager eingetragen. 

Anschließend funktionieren sowohl das STEP7 Prof. V5.4 als auch das STEP7 Prof. V11.

Frage:

Was ist bei der Lizenz combo der Unterschied zu der Lizenz, dies sich auf dem mitgelieferten USB-Stick befindet?

Danke...


----------



## tnt369 (20 Mai 2011)

die lizenz auf dem stick ist ein upgrade. d.h. es muß im lizenz-manager eine bestehende lizenz für step7 damit "upgegraded" werden.
es entsteht eine "combo"-lizenz.
diese gilt für step7 v5.4/5.5 und für tia-step7 v11


----------



## anne (20 Mai 2011)

Danke tnt369,

aber wir haben den Stick überhaupt *nicht* benutzt!


----------



## tnt369 (20 Mai 2011)

dann wird sich tia schon noch melden mit der aufforderung zur
lizenz-übertragung.
anscheinend läuft es auch einige zeit ohne die lizenz.


----------



## anne (20 Mai 2011)

Hm, läuft nun schon einige Tage...

Was heißt denn eigentlich dieses "combo" - gültig für beide STEP7-Versionen?


----------



## tnt369 (20 Mai 2011)

"Perfektionist" hat das auch mal ohne Lizenz betrieben,
kannst ihn ja mal fragen wie lange das ging.

hier in dem Beitrag (#343) gings am rand drum:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=42054&page=35

ich hatte gestern mit siemens telefoniert, die combo lizenz ist
für beide versionen (v5.4/5.5 und v11)


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Mai 2011)

Hast Du versehentlich die Trial-Lizenz aktiviert? Blättere mal in dem License-Manager ein wenig nach rechts, und schau mal, ob da in der Spalte Lizenz-Typ ohne Beschränkung oder Trial drinsteht.

bei der Installation von V11 bin ich auch über das Kapitel Trial-Lizenz drübergefallen. So sinngemäß steht drinn, das die Trial halt 21 Tage uneingeschränkte Nutzung erlaubt und dann halt den Betrieb hartnäckig blockert. Wenn jedoch irgendwann einmal ein offizieller Key (also ein unbeschränkter) auf dem Rechner drauf war, dann ist sozusagen ein Notbetrieb möglich - d.h., es wird nur alle zehn Minuten dran erinnert, dass das Produkt nicht ordentlich lizensiert ist. So jedenfalls die Handbuchaussage.

Zu V5.4-Zeiten glaube ich mich an folgendes Verhalten zu erinnern: S7 hat recht permanent wegen der fehlenden Lizenz angemeckert - aber so eine Art Notbetrieb war schon möglich. Also jederzeit möglich, auch ohne aktivierte Notlizenz usw. Und für den Fall, dass Riesenstress herrscht, hat man halt die Notlizenz (damals 14 Tage?) gezogen. Flexible hat - glaube ich - zu keiner Zeit einen Notbetrieb ohne aktivierte Notlizenz zugelassen.

Aber in Zeiten der VM ist das mit diesen Lizenz-Keys ziemlich hinfällig. Solange nicht alle Rechner gleichzeitig an sind, mehrere Leute jeweils davor sitzen und der Siemens zur Tür rein kommt.


----------



## anne (20 Mai 2011)

Lieben Dank an euch... ja klar, ist eine Trial-Lizenz!


----------



## Django2012 (17 Oktober 2012)

-erledigt-


----------

